# Disques durs s'arrêtent de tourner inopinément



## Bebop 4 (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour !

J'ai un problème avec mon G4 et ses disques durs. Sous OS X comme sous OS 9, j'ai mis la suspension d'activité sur jamais. Pourtant, régulièrement quand je suis trop longtemps sans me servir d'un disque dur, celui-ci s'arrête de tourner. C'est dérangeant, surtout quand le disque ne veut pas se remettre à tourner quand l'ordinateur en a besoin. À ce moment-là l'ordinateur interrompt l'opération en cours, ce qui m'oblige à redémarrer avec le bouton reset sur le devant de l'ordi. Je n'aime pas faire cela, parce qu'à la longue je peux corrompre les fichiers système, à cause de l'interruption électrique alors que le dossier système n'est pas fermé complètement.

Voici ma config: G4 digital audio 466 MHz, 1.5 Go de Ram, 3 disques durs internes de 20 Go chacun, et un disque SCSI externe de 2 Go (avec une carte SCSI qui ne gère pas la mise en veille). Y'a t-il une explication au phénomène, et peut-être aussi une solution ?


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Sous Mac OS X, dans les Préférences Système | Economiseur d'énergie, tu as une case à décocher pour que les disques durs ne s'arrêtent pas : Suspendre dès que possible l'activité du ou des disques durs.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (21 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Plutôt que de redémarrer chaque fois que ton disque est indisponible, ouvre Utilitaire de disque qui devrait normalement le monter


----------



## Bebop 4 (21 Juin 2008)

Merci les gars.

La case "suspendre l'activité des disques durs" était déjà décochée. Et il y a une fois où le disque dur SCSI qui s'était arrêté, et le mac ne répondait plus. En tout cas j'ai choisi redémarrer et la commande ne s'est pas exécutée, alors je ne sais pas si je pourrais ouvrir "utilitaire de disque" pour monter un disque arrêté. Mais je vais essayer la prochaine fois que cela m'arrivera.


----------



## Bebop 4 (22 Juin 2008)

Voilà, ça m'est arrivé encore une fois. Tout les disques durs étaient arrêtés, après une séance de navigation dans MacGé, et avoir envoyé quelques post. J'ai essayé d'ouvrir un installateur, et le mac ne répondait plus. La petite roue multicolore s'est mise à tourner jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive. J'ai essayé d'ouvrir les préférences système, mais rien ne bougeait dans les menus. J'ai du encore redémarrer "à la dure". Pourtant, dans le "tableau de bord" économie d'énergie, l'option "interrompre l'activité des disques durs dès que possible" a toujours été décochée. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi mes disques s'arrêtent de tourner. C'est surtout qu'ils ne veulent pas se remettre à tourner quand je tente des actions au niveau du Finder.


----------



## Bebop 4 (28 Juin 2008)

Bon, je me répond à moi-même, sans connaître le fin mot de l'histoire. J'ai observé que quand je n'allume pas mon disque dur externe SCSI, je n'ai plus de problèmes liés à des disques durs internes qui s'arrêtent. Mais quand j'allume le disque externe, le problème revient. Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi ? Y'a t-il une solution autre que celles proposées ci-dessus ? En effet, j'ai l'option "arrêter dès que possible les disques durs" décochée. Quand ça arrive, mon ordinateur ne répond plus. Je ne peux donc ouvrir "Utilitaire de disque" pour repartir les disques arrêtés.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

ce dernier poste indique que le souci est avec le DD SCSII

un fichier naze de gestion OS ? un formatage pas blanc-blanc? connectique?
 les pistes sont nombreuses
( je suis pas specialiste des SCSII)


----------



## Bebop 4 (28 Juin 2008)

Salut Pascalformac

J'ai formaté le DD à bas niveau sous OS 9 avec "Outil disque dur" très récemment. Quand à la connectique, je ne peux vérifier avec un autre cordon SCSI, parce que c'est le seul "Wide to Narrow" que j'ai en ma possession. À noter, ce cordon contient ses propres terminaisons, je n'ai pas besoin d'en ajouter. Je l'ai fait une fois, et j'avais des problèmes lors de transferts de fichiers. Cependant je peux dire que je peux démarrer sans problèmes avec ce DD, et que je n'ai jamais de problèmes au cours de transferts de fichiers. Il reste le fichier naze des gestions OS. Lui, je ne peux vérifier son intégrité. D'après les messages d'erreurs que j'obtient en réveillant le mac, ma carte SCSI ne gère pas le mode faible puissance. Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport.

P.S. Je dis cordon SCSI au lieu de cable, parce que cable est souligné en rouge dans mon vérificateur d'orthographe. Mais j'ai toujours entendu dire "cable SCSI" au lieu de "cordon".


----------



## zacromatafalgar (29 Juin 2008)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> P.S. Je dis cordon SCSI au lieu de cable, parce que cable est souligné en rouge dans mon vérificateur d'orthographe. Mais j'ai toujours entendu dire "cable SCSI" au lieu de "cordon".



Câble prend un accent circonflexe sur le â


----------



## desdemone (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ça pourrait t'aider mais nous avons rencontré un pb similaire : l'arrêt inopiné du DD.
La solution n'a pas encore été trouvé malgré 3 retours au SAV : changement de l'alimentation, de la carte mère mais ça continue.
A trifouiller un peu partout, on a vu que le mac en question faisait parti d'une mauvaise série 

En tous les cas, c'est un pb de hard.


----------



## Bebop 4 (30 Juin 2008)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Câble prend un accent circonflexe sur le â



Ben tiens ! :rose: Mon cerveau devait être en vacances de ne pas avoir soupçonné cette histoire d'accent circonflexe. Je m'étais mis à croire que câble n'était pas un mot français, imagine.  C'est pourquoi j'ai amené cordon. Merci, zacromatafalgar. J'aime mieux écrire "câble SCSI"... 

Salut desdemone

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait panne au niveau du hard, parce que chacun des éléments pris isolément fonctionne bien, et depuis une bonne période. C'est vrai que le G4 présente une panne dans l'interruption de l'alimentation, mais ceci n'empêche pas les disques durs de continuer de tourner. Le disque dur externe fonctionne bien, aussi bien sur le G4 qu'avec d'autres ordinateurs. La carte SCSI a bien fait tourner des disques SCSI internes dans l'autre G4 que j'avais, et sans problèmes. Il reste le câble SCSI, qui pourrait être défectueux, mais je n'y crois pas trop. En effet je fais des transferts de fichiers avec, des démarrages avec le disque externe, et ce sans problèmes jusqu'à maintenant. Il reste maintenant le côté soft. Il faudrait que je vérifie sous OS 9, pour voir si le problème se répète.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

donc en gros tu dis que tout va bien 

Et tes soucis ? ils viennent par envoutement? Une malédiction?


Je suis un peu géné par ton raisonnement
tu vas un peu trop vite en besogne
Ca va vite à une conclusion,alors qu'il manque les examens  de divers choses,  et donc  la conclusion peut être erronnée


> chacun des éléments pris isolément fonctionne bien, , et depuis une bonne période.


déjà ca c'est faux
( il y a plusieurs elements dont tu ne sais pas, à l'heure actuelle,  s'ils marchent bien maintenant)

Un changement dans la chaine  "normale" est même le principe d'une panne
et le dépanneur doit diagnostiquer  et isoler le fautif
-------
reprenons 
comme cela semble etre lié uniquement au DD externe, les affirmations un peu rapides c'est par là:
-_La carte SCSI a bien fait tourner des disques SCSI internes dans l'autre G4_ 

Ce qui ne veut dire que ca et pas autre chose
( la carte peut avoir un souci)
tout peut tomber en panne

-cââble
_ ton "j'y crois pas trop"_
 Ah c'est donc ce que je pensais affaire de croyances superstitions et envoutement 
ben tu devrais envisager que c'est possible
( une bougie en offrande  au Dieu du cââble peut aider)

_-C'est vrai que le G4 présente une panne dans l'interruption de l'alimentation, mais ceci n'empêche pas les disques durs de continuer de tourner"_
 
Mais ca peut jouer, une petite  micro chute de tension micro interruption , mal supportée par un élément ultra sensible aux variations
(la carte SCSI par exemple)

et restent les autres "éléments" du probleme non encore  examinés du tout

-OS
-DDE
-l'alim G4

suggestions

* tester DDE sur une autre machine

* OS
il peut fort bien y avoir un ou des fichiers de gestion qui sont bancals,de maniere globale ou plus spécifiquement
- de gestion des  péripheriques 
-de gestion de la carte SCSI

( j'ai plus les réflexes OS 9 pour aider à cibler les fichiers ou extensions)

*l'alim G4 ce sera le truc le plus dur à tester

et un détail me fait tiquer
c'est le binome systematique  arrêt du DDE et freeze-gel  de l'OS
( il n'y a pas eu arrêt OS ou DD interne ,  mais freeze)


----------



## ben206stras (30 Juin 2008)

D'après de l'ancienne expérience PC que j'ai, désolé  pour cette aventure dans un monde décadent :mouais:, j'ai déjà été victime de l'association d'une carte SCSI en particulier, qui faisait planter l'OS, suite à l'arrêt justement de l'activité des DD... Et pas de problème avec une autre carte SCSI.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

héhéhé

Comme quoi les raisonnements hatifs font sauter des hypothèses....


----------



## Bebop 4 (1 Juillet 2008)

Pourtant j'ai dit que le DDE fonctionne avec le G4 et d'autres ordinateurs, et ce sans problèmes ! Je peux démarrer le G4 avec, ainsi que d'autres ordinateurs.   J'ai OS 9.1 sur ce DD, et m'en sert pour faire tourner une appli de musique qui ne tourne pas sous OS 9.2.2. S' il y avait des problèmes avec la carte ou le câble SCSI, je ne pourrais démarrer avec le DDE, il y aurait des plantages, des anomalies... mais rien ! Tout tourne nickel. Aucun disque ne s'arrête de tourner, alors. Cet après-midi j'ai essayé de démarrer sous OS 9.2.2, et de laisser l'ordi tourner plusieurs heures: aucun disque dur ne s'est arrêté. Je ne dis pas "qu'en gros, tout va bien", je dis que mon problème ne me semble pas venir du hard, mais du soft. 

Et je crois que c'est dans Tiger que réside le problème, puisqu'il ne se manifeste pas avec deux versions d'OS 9. J'ai récemment formaté à bas niveau le DDE avec "Outil disque dur", en plus. Bien sûr, je ne peux garantir l'intégrité de tout le matos, mais je "crois" (sans bougies ni envoutements)  qu'on peut le mettre de côté dans la cause du problème. Je vois que tu as souligné "panne" quand j'ai parlé de mon alimentation. Le seul problème qu'elle semble avoir, c'est de ne pas s'éteindre, quand j'éteint l'ordi. Dans un autre fil, nous avons isolé le problème dans le module "marche-arrêt" de l'alim.

Y'a t-il des fichiers spécifiques de mac OS X que je pourrais jeter, comme des fichiers de préférences par exemple, pour forcer le système à les réécrire à neuf ? Qu'est-ce que je pourrais tenter au niveau de l'OS, pour corriger le problème ? Merci de ton attention.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2008)

Ah tiens voilà tiger à présent
( mentionné nulle part avant)
-----
Je ne retire absolument rien de ce que j'ai dit sur  tes conclusions
et je dirai que ton ajout confirme

comme de déduire que le DDE fonctionne parfaitement

Pas sûr
tu le dis toi même 
ce n'est que quand ce DDE est branché que ca plante
Donc il y a un lien
Où c'est une autre affaire
( DDE allergique  à  quelque chose dans ce tiger , ou la carte  allergique , ou connectique ou alim etc etc)


----------



## ben206stras (1 Juillet 2008)

L'ajout me pousse de plus en plus à penser à un soucis avec le contrôleur SCSI qui à du mal à gérer la présence du DD. L'interruption (parmétrage de déconnexion) est-elle bien paramétrée sur cette carte pour l'ID du disque ? Gère-t-elle le DD en mode synchrone ou non, et ce mode est-il bien compatible avec Tiger (là, je n'émets qu'une hypothèse) ?

As-tu un autre DD SCSI pour incréminer ou laver de tout soupçon la carte SCSI ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (2 Juillet 2008)

La carte est une Atto, modèle ExpressPCI Pro. Je suis allé sur le site d'Atto pour avoir plus de renseignements sur la carte, mais elle ne figure plus dans leur liste. Même dans la liste des produits plus distribués, son nom est absent. Demain je vais sortir la carte de l'ordi pour voir s'il y a un numéro de série écrit dessus. Le support technique d'Atto demande cette information dans le formulaire en ligne, pour la demande d'assistance technique. En attendant, j'ai trouvé une information qui pourrait être intéressante. Dans informations système, rubrique "extensions" j'ai trouvé ceci : ATTOExpressPCIPlus :

  Version :	2.0.4
  Dernière modification :	03-09-18 18:08
  Chaîne des informations :	ATTOExpressPCI version 2.0.4f1, Copyright 2001-2003  ATTO Technology, Inc.
  Emplacement :	/System/Library/Extensions/ATTOExpressPCIPlus.kext
  Version de kext :	2.0.4
  Adresse de chargement :	0x46d000
  Valide :	Oui
  Authentique :	Oui
  Dépendances :	Satisfaites
  Intégrité :	Inconnu

J'ai vérifié un bon nombre d'extensions dans la liste proposée par le système. Dans "Intégrité", elles affichent toutes "correcte". Il pourrait y avoir une piste là, puisque l'intégrité du pilote est inconnue. À noter aussi que dans information système, rubrique "cartes PCI", le nom de la carte est ExpressPCIPro, alors que l'extension porte pour nom ExpressPCIPlus.

Je profiterai demain du démontage de la carte pour vérifier les performances avec un autre disque dur externe. J'ai quelques disques internes que je peux monter en externe, grâce à un boitier + alim.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

Aaaah , ca se précise coté carte

le prends pas à l'envers mais je suis ravi de t'avoir un peu bousculé et tanné
Car ca a servi


----------



## Bebop 4 (3 Juillet 2008)

Bon, ben voilà... ça y est. Mon problème de disques durs vient d'être réglé, mais pas de la façon que j'imaginais ! La carte n'a pas survécu à une extraction/réinsertion dans l'ordinateur.  Pourtant, j'ai touché le bloc d'alimentation avant de la retirer et de la remettre en place. Plus aucun disque dur ne monte sur le bureau. (J'ai essayé avec plusieurs disques SCSI.) Même Mt-Everything n'a pu detecter les disques, ainsi qu'outil disque dur. J'ai réessayé avec mon premier disque dur externe, c'est pareil. J'ai placé un disque en interne après la carte, et le système au complet ne veut pas démarrer.

Je la trouvais rudement pratique, parce que je pouvais transférer directement des petits programmes dans mes vieux ordinateurs, ainsi que celui de mon amie, à l'aide du DDE comme moyen de transfert. Je ne connais plus de ressources côté usagé à Montréal, en mac. Ça ne sera pas facile d'en trouver une autre, avec mes moyens limités.

Merci de ton attention, Pascalformac, ainsi que les autres. J'espère que la prochaine fois ça débouchera sur autre chose ! Je suis content que tu me dises de pas le prendre à l'envers, parce que je croyais que tu m'avais mis en boite par malin plaisir.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

mais non je te mettais pas en boite , je te poussais à voir large
bon là c'est réglé
quelque soit la cause ( pas enore déterminée)
fauda faire la chasse à la pièce détachée

 ceci dit  pour décharger l'élecriticité statique en étant à la terre, il faut 
-éviter de beaucoup se déplacer au moment de cette operation
- mac éteint mais cordon du bloc branché   toucher une partie metallique du mac
-puis débrancher le bloc

confirmé par un manuel mac


> 1. Shut down the computer.  2. Unplug all cables from the computer except the power cord. ....../.......
> Important: To avoid electrostatic discharge, always ground yourself by touching  metal before you touch any parts or install any components inside the computer. To  avoid static electricity building back up in your body, do not walk around the room  until you have completed the installation and closed the computer.  5. Touch a metal surface inside the computer.  6. Unplug the power cord.


----------



## Bebop 4 (4 Juillet 2008)

La seule chose qui m'a blessé dans tes propos, c'est quand tu as fait de l'ironie au sujet de ma façon de penser en suggérant "qu'une offrande au Dieu du cââble pouvait aider". J'ai eu l'impression que tu riais de moi. C'est ce que je voulais dire par "me mettre en boite". Je ne crois pas être si cave que ça, même si j'ai manqué d'ouverture d'esprit.

Pour ce qui est de la mise à terre, ben oui j'ai oublié de brancher l'ordi avant de toucher le bloc d'alimentation. Je suis tellement habitué de l'éteindre en le débranchant, vu qu'il ne veut pas s'éteindre complètement autrement. J'ai dû "zapper" ma carte SCSI... En attendant, je peux mettre le G4 en réseau avec le 9600/Sonnet G3, qui accueillera le DDE SCSI.


----------

